# Flywheel Censor On '96 Jeep Cherokee



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

*hello,*

*my friend just pulled a blown engine out of his '96 jeep cherokee. he pulled the torque convertor with the engine. the replacement engine is out of a jeep with a manual tranny. he is going to pull the pilot bearing out the end of the crankshaft on the replacement engine, so the torque counvertor will fitt in the end of the crank and take the flywheel off the replacement engine, and mount old flywheel from the old motor on it. wont the torque convertor ONLY mount to the flywheel one way? and also, shouldnt the flywheel mounting bolts only line up with the crankshaft one way too? so he should not have to worry about misaligning the sensor on the bellhousing and torque convertor???*

*bob*


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

All of the flywheels and torque convertors that I've seen have symmetrical bolt patterns and can be mounted in any position. The flywheel is usually offset and it is possible to install it wrong. One side faces toward the engine and the other the convertor. Usually the sensor on the bell housing is your transmission input speed sensor and they just require an air gap. I would remove it prior to reinstalling the convertor. Make sure that the convertor is fully engaged into the pump, by turning it in the direction of engine rotation and pushing it in at the same time, or he will be replacing his transmission.


----------

